# Real Hot Stuff  Red Mcafee rating



## Swaglax (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry,not sure if this is the right place to post , but anyway I see the American site for Real Hot Stuff has A Red Mcafee rating . Does anyone know what happend? I was going to buy an EZ Flash 4  from this site but now I'm leary to even enter the site at all. Does anyone know of any other American shops that sell EZ Flash 4's ?  Any help with this matter would be helpful . Thanks


----------



## LordWas (Jul 9, 2012)

I ordered an Acekard 2i from them recently, it came brand new in box. I was quite surprised. 

I wouldn't worry about it, or if you're too scared to order from that site, then order from a different one.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 9, 2012)

A while back the site was hacked and some stuff was stolen and things, but they're pretty secure now AFAIK, no recent issues.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 9, 2012)

I bought an AK2i from their US site as it was the cheapest America-based site for them at the time. Received it quickly, no issues.
I do feel like something went wrong with these guys recently, but you'd have to check their ShopTemp reviews to be sure.

And for future reference, this would be a good place to make this type of thread.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 9, 2012)

don't listen to those manipulated tools. It's probably the government getting through these antivirus companies to discourage going to those places.. (like that bullshit virus that's going to hit in the next hour)

got my First SuperCARD SD and then my R4 from there fast, cheap, and quick.


----------



## LordWas (Jul 9, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> don't listen to those manipulated tools. It's probably the government getting through these antivirus companies to discourage going to those places.. (like that bullshit virus that's going to hit in the next hour)
> 
> got my First SuperCARD SD and then my R4 from there fast, cheap, and quick.


Same here dude. They're definitely reliable.


----------



## morphius (Jul 9, 2012)

I have ordered 5 cyclo evo cards over the years from them ... no problems at all. Always fast shipping.


----------



## nightbreed813 (Jul 9, 2012)

They were hacked a few months ago the the site admin (supposedly) was on to tell people that the site was fine that they had the issue looked into. I have always ordered from them and never had a problem, so I ordered from them after the incident in good faith and can confirm that after 4 months nothing has happen to my account. They always have fast shipping and there products are as advertised. The rating is probably from a few months ago and hasn't been updated.


----------



## jakeyjake (Jul 9, 2012)

I ordered from them and got quick and reliable service.


----------



## Swaglax (Jul 9, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> don't listen to those manipulated tools. It's probably the government getting through these antivirus companies to discourage going to those places.. (like that bullshit virus that's going to hit in the next hour)
> 
> got my First SuperCARD SD and then my R4 from there fast, cheap, and quick.


Yeah, which bugs me is how their Hong Kong site is okay but their American one is bad.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 9, 2012)

I found the problem: you're using McAfee.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 9, 2012)

McAfee rating... That right there is something you shouldn't pay attention to. Ask people for real reviews. :3 From what I can tell, it's an alright site. Use your judgment though.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 9, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> [...](like that bullshit virus that's going to hit in the next hour)
> 
> [...]



Because you *obviously* know what you're talking about.

OP, I've ordered a bunch of stuff from them, as have a few friends of mine.  Everything turned out quite alright for us.


----------

